# almond horseshoe recipe needed?



## jjohnson (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm looking for a recipe for "Almond Horseshoes or Horns", as they are called. They are in the shape of a horseshoe and have their ends dipped in chocolate. They have almond slivers on them and are filled with "almond pastry" (I think). They are a heavenly dessert and I would love to learn to bake them. Any ideas? Thanks.
:chef:


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

The cookies you refer to are actually a type of macaroon. Here is a recipe I developed for a macaroon story featured in a certain pastry magazine. The recipe is calls for pine nuts but you can easily substitute sliced, natural almonds and it will work just fine. 

PINE NUT MACAROON CRESCENTS

YIELD: 30 crescents
PREPARATION TIME: 30 minutes plus baking and cooling times

Macaroons:
2 packages (7 ounces each) almond paste
1 cup granulated sugar
1 pinch salt
2 large egg whites
1 1/2 cups pine nuts, divided

Garnish:
8 ounces semi-sweet chocolate for dipping

1. Preheat oven to 350?F. Line 2 baking sheets with parchment paper or silicone liners.
2. In bowl of mixer fitted with paddle attachment, combine almond paste, sugar and salt. Mix on low speed until mixture is evenly broken up and resembles coarse meal. Slowly add egg whites beating to form smooth, but stiff, paste.
3. Coarsely chop 1/2 cup of the pine nuts. Add to almond mixture; beat until thoroughly combined.
4. With dampened hands, roll 2 tablespoons mixture into 2" log. Roll log in remaining pine nuts to coat. Continue rolling log until 6" long, gently pressing in nuts. Form into a crescent shape. Place on prepared pans. Repeat with remaining dough and pine nuts.
5. Bake for 14-16 minutes, rotating pans halfway through baking, until bottoms are slightly browned. Cool completely on baking sheet.
6. Melt chocolate in small bowl according to instructions on page TK. Dip ends of cooled crescents in chocolate. Return to parchment-lined sheets to cool.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Pella Iowa had a great Dutch Bakery with puff almond S shaped treats.....They also had an almond butter cake that was rich and trully a treat.
Don't know the names any idea?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cool! I was looking for a Passover dessert recipe, and BING! :bounce: There it was. Thanks, foodnfoto! Thanks too, jjohnson, for the well-timed request. You never know what you're going to find when you log onto Chef Talk!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Shroom,

Are the Pella, IA treats that you're thinking of Dutch Letters? Those are yummy although I've never had ones from Pella.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

probably same animal. Pella is also known for it's bologna...this stuff is not like any I've had elsewhere


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

My boss just gave me a package of these he picked up in Germany. Mandel Hornchen they were called. He said they were a poor imitation of what one can get in Germany, but they weren't bad. I may have to give Foodnoto's recipe a try.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Are you looking for the Austro-Hungarian cookie called vanillen Kipferln?


----------

